# 85G and 37G tank/stands for sale



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Hi Fellow Hobbyists
I have for sale 2 tanks with stands. They are currently running and will be available within a week or so once I've set up my new tank.
The first one is an 85G elongated octagon with matching dark brown stand. The dimensions are 48 x 18.5 x 24.5. It was a former show tank but does have a couple of scratches, but I would still rate it a solid 7.5 if not 8 out of 10. I am looking for $150.
The second tank is a 37.5G acrylic with matching lid with a black stand. It's dimensions are 36 x 15 x 16. Probably a 7 out of 10. Asking $50.
I have 50 pounds of natural colored gravel as a bonus if you take both tanks for $175
I live in Richmond and the tanks are now empty. Thanks for looking. D


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Sunday bumpers.


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Bump for new pricing


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Sunday Bumpers


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful tanks, pretty smoking deals. Are those denisonis in the 85?

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words. Yes they are denisonis'


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Week-end Bumpers. Am accepting reasonable offers, tanks need to go this week. Thanks for looking.


----------



## OKreefer (May 3, 2011)

pm ing you


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Tanks are now empty. $200 takes both.


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT Bumpers


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Weekend Bumpers. New price and added gravel if you take both for $175.


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT Hump Day Bump


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

smoking deal i do want a 85 hmmmm


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

TTT weekend bumpers


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Sunday bumpers


----------



## Dosan (Sep 15, 2010)

Tanks are pending


----------

